
Experience: I learned to play the piano without a piano - Osiris30
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2019/nov/22/experience-i-learned-to-play-piano-without-a-piano
======
netsharc
I'm guessing he had the advantage of his young brain that he could train to
make sounds from a paper piano. I wonder if this would be as easy for an
adult.

~~~
fellow_human
I think it is a remarkable achievement regardless of young or old. I think it
would be difficult for both adult and children, but achievable by both, just
very tedious.

------
anotheryou
[https://youtu.be/34jTT-G6m7I](https://youtu.be/34jTT-G6m7I)

